
Generation of Over a Million of Watts of Power in the Volume of a Coffee Cup - pcarbonn
http://brilliantlightpower.com/news-release-july-11-2016/
======
sbierwagen

      The power released by the conversion of hydrogen atoms from water 
      molecules in to a lower energy form called “Hydrino” or dark matter 
      is manifest as brilliant-light emitting plasma wherein the light is 
      uniquely and extraordinarily essentially all high-energy light in 
      the extreme ultraviolet
    

I would classify this as "astonishingly unlikely".

~~~
chrxn
Seconded.

